# Zahaffi Figure Girl



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi, I'm Zahaffi.

I'm now 4 weeks into my prep, (Above photo is from this morning). I now massively regret not keeping an online journal - Got recommended UK Muscle Forum so I just joined today. I'm going to write the last 4 weeks including the weekly progress photos I've been taken and then continual post my weekly updates as I carry on in my prep


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Welcome and GL


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Welcome  definitely track your progress on here it would be good to follow. A lot of girls come on here interested in competing so it would help them out too


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck, looking awesome! What show/s are you doing? Will be good to follow your journey.


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

*Post 1 - The starting point*

*Pre-comp prep information*
I started dropping my weight slowly in October 2015- The first photo was at the end of the 10 month bulk I did. I started off by switching slowly to clean eating and introducing small amounts of cardio. I also had all my law exams at the point so nothing was majorly drastic. The second image was me in May. I stayed at that weight throughout my exams and concentrated on school - Body-building took a back seat temporarily.

The first image I'm at 164lbs

The second image 132lbs










As soon as exams were over, I moved in with my dad for summer and I paid my coach launched into comp prep the day afterwards. My coach has been in control of my workouts and dieting since then and all of the work after this post has been his careful planning


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

*Week 1- Norway*

My first week of comp prep was spent in Norway, I trained at a local bodybuilding gym- I was staying with my friend who helped sort out my food before I arrived so it was a very smooth transition between England and Norway. I travelled on a rest day off and then trained the follow day afterwards

I had gained a small amount of fat from the end of my exams - which I expected

My coach launched me straight into a comp prep diet which I picked up very fast and started following religiously. He added in cardio 3x a week and mixed my carbs around.

Excuse my bad posing- I hadn't started lessons at this point










Also here's what I did between gym sessions - Norway is pretty snazzy


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

*Week 2- Berlin*

My second week of comp prep was spent in Berlin, I was visiting family, I trained using trial days at various gyms since no one would let me pay for the week. My step sister again sorted my food out for me before I got there so that there was very transition issues. I travelled on my rest day and then we trained together for the week. She followed my diet and prep for the week so that I wouldn't be tempted to cheat which meant a lot to me.

My coach added in small amounts of fasted cardio and took a little bit of food away. I didn't even feel much of a switch this week.

Again - Excuse my bad posing- I hadn't started lessons at this point










A few more travel pics if you're interested


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

*Week 3- Denmark*

My third week of comp prep was spent in Denmark with my step-sister, Same set up, travel on my rest day, set up and workout. Coach upped my morning cardio- diet stayed the same. Again, it didn't feel any different to me at this point. First few weeks of prep were pretty fun for me. After this week I flew back to England where I'll stay put for the remainder of my prep.










-----------


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking good :thumb: Can see a difference between week 1 & 3


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

*Week 4- England*

Back in England now for the remainder of my prep. It has started to hit me right in the face. Coach doubled my cardio and halved my red meat and switched it with fish. He also muddled up my workout plan. I didn't notice much of a change until my 3rd day of my diet switch, then it hit me right in the face My dad reports "I'm a ratty little bitch".

I started coaching lessons ASAP with a women who is local to me. We've covered mandatory poses and transitions. I'm plodding along day to day now.


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

*Week 5 *

I Started my posing classes - Still feeling like a complete newbie but I feel like my confidence is starting to pick up from it. Instructor has been amazing with fitting me in between work and helping me out when I screw up our lesson times


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome to ukm.
Looking good 
and I'm sure this journal gona have more views than felones lol


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

thats some really good progress there, can see a big difference from the first pics. looking good.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, you look fab. Good luck and lovely travel pics too.


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

*Week 5 update*

My weight is currently sat at 140lbs although its hard to predict the accuracy of this since I've been having menstrual issues for the last two months after switching to a copper IUD inserted and it's screwed with my periods so I keep bloating up from it, holding a lot of water. I think prep is adding to the problem also but everyone says the periods will stop when i get further into my prep.

I started sewing my stage suit, I did a prototype red version first, just to make sure I have the right fit and stitching. Its my first time sewing with lycra but I actually found it easier to sew with than most fabrics- especially after everyone telling me how impossible it was to sew. Zero issues even without an overlocker - It's a 'fun' fabric.

I started on a blue costume afterwards, I've now finished the lower half but I'm now half and half on whether I want to be dressed in blue or red. It's an extremely difficult position. To top it off, I ended up buying 3 different shades of blue and a pink because I simply can not decide which one I love the most.

Having a girl vs 20 pairs of shoes moment.

Anyway, Here is the prototype I made in red, the colour is extremely photogenic.










This is the blue one I started making- I'm still half and half on whether to chop the sides off and add in some silver connectors but I'm going to wait and see how the whole thing looks once I've sewn the upper part _smile emoticon_ The photo really doesn't do the swarovski crystals justice, I used a mm size smaller than what the bikini companies use - it took twice as long to glue but they sparkle four times as much _heart emoticon_

The photographs really really really don't do the rhinestones any justic



















My posing practise is tiring and boring. I'm putting in 2 sessions of 20 minutes straight after my workout. I really hate having to strip off in front of everyone in the gym. I have a few girls ask me about the heels thinking I was going to actually do a workout in them- I have noticed that my confidence has started to go up and my transition movements are getting a little sassier as well.










I've been doing a few photos with some photogtaphers on my rest days - I figured I'd try to make the most out of prep as much as I can and try to enjoy the whole thing instead of being mopey and hungry. Keeping busy is probably my main coping mechnanism, the busier I seem to be, the less effort I have to put into my diet and training

Here's some pictures I did last week 


























Will post my check in on Saturday when its weigh in day


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I think I'm in love :wub:

Sorry @FelonE your binned mate!

welcome to UK-m :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I think I'm in love :wub:
> 
> Sorry @FelonE your binned mate!
> 
> welcome to UK-m :thumb


Oi....I can do a handstand too,not a pretty sight naked though lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Oi....I can do a handstand too,not a pretty sight naked though lol


Hmmmm .......................fine your still in the running bud


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Hmmmm .......................fine your still in the running bud


There was never no competition

OP looking good


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> There was never no competition
> 
> OP looking good


Course not babe , I will require proof of said handstands though! :lol:

Agreed Op looks great.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Course not babe , I will require proof of said handstands though! :lol:
> 
> Agreed Op looks great.


I need a back/sack and about 4 cracks first


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Welcome and good luck with prep.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Hi, I'm Zahaffi.
> 
> I'm now 4 weeks into my prep, (Above photo is from this morning). I now massively regret not keeping an online journal - Got recommended UK Muscle Forum so I just joined today. I'm going to write the last 4 weeks including the weekly progress photos I've been taken and then continual post my weekly updates as I carry on in my prep


Wow lookinh hot #boss ^_^


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Hi, I'm Zahaffi.
> 
> I'm now 4 weeks into my prep, (Above photo is from this morning). I now massively regret not keeping an online journal - Got recommended UK Muscle Forum so I just joined today. I'm going to write the last 4 weeks including the weekly progress photos I've been taken and then continual post my weekly updates as I carry on in my prep


Wow lookinh hot #boss ^_^


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi everyone ! Sorry for the delayed update this week. I unfortunately dropped my mobile phone on the kitchen floor and it shattered into a million and one pieces. I've successfully fixed it but accidentally disconnected the front and back facing cameras in the process. I'm awaiting the new parts in the post but have been left with no method to take my progress photos- (my friend snapped this shot while she was at my house) so this weeks update won't include any progress photos (Trust me my coach isn't impressed by the lack of progress photos either)










Weight update: I was 65.3kg last week - This week I'm down to I'm 64.5kg now. I've lost another 0.5 inches off my waist and my quads are starting to show better! However I think it's safe to say that my body isn't impressed, I've had a lot of cramping issues in my calves when I'm asleep, I'm having to run to the loo alot (Things they don't warn you about pre-prep) and while I'm drinking a lot of water, I think I'm having issues retaining it. Someone recommended electrolyte power to me but I'm terribly forgetful and forget to buy some every week!

However, prep is going pretty well- overall I've gone from 68.2kg to 64.5kg (8.1lbs in total) in the last 4 weeks. I feel like I'm coping very well minus the odd bad day here and there which everyone gets anyway regardless of their lifestyle. I feel like I'm juggling the gym/school/work ok-ishly but I haven't had any time to squeeze in any more photoshoots because I've been working on my law dissertation on my days off. I'm trying to keep on top of everything as much as possible to keep my stress levels down. My dad is picking up a lot of my slack right now, especially on household chores, remembering to defrost my chicken, or remembering my house-keys, or remembering to wash my work uniform is a nightmare. He's being a god send at the moment and went around screwing up shelves all over the house so every time I walk into a room I see my stuff straight away (like my till key and my bike helmet) and remember to pick it up. Overall I'm feeling pretty confident but a little tired - I'm trying to stay as upbeat and positive as I can. I know I'm getting a little grumpy from time to time, especially when dealing with customers at work (I work in a bar on weekends so drunk people can really rustle you when you're hungry)  Coach removed some walnuts from my diet this week, I normally have 90g spread out through out the day and instead it's dropped to 60g a day. He's added 5 minutes of cardio on this week.

I've been trying to keep myself as busy as possible to make it easier- and its working- I don't think about food often. I'm entering a costume contest at Manchester Comic-Con this weekend. (photo was pre-broken phone) so I haven't been working on my stage suit yet but I have four days off next week from work so I can finalise all the sewing on my bikini. Here's a snap from what I've done of my Ms. Marvel costume!










Anyway, I should have my phone fixed by next weeks check in so I'll share some progress photos then  
Love Zahafi xxxx


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I find potassium helps loads with cramp, I always use it when prepping.


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Before I forget - This isn't pot Prep related but bodybuilding related 

My friend John (Who's a great photographer) did some photographs for me just before my prep- he finally got round to editing them and finishing them off. The first photograph was from a shoot my gym buddy and I did together after she graduated University (she's moving country and we've been gym buddies a long time so John did some fitness photos)

The running photograph was taken 3 weeks ago when I started prepping. The back photograph was taken 5 weeks ago- the week I started prepping


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Keeks said:


> I find potassium helps loads with cramp, I always use it when prepping.


Thankyou! I'll try this and report back if it worked <3 <3 <3


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

You've made some great progress. When is the comp?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

How have i only just seen this, @FelonE is DEFO DUMPED


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Great progress - which show are you going for?


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

warsteiner said:


> You've made some great progress. When is the comp?





NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Great progress - which show are you going for?


I wanted to compete at the end of August, but I personally feel like I won't be conditioned enough so it may be the case that I'm aiming for an early September show instead  Coach said we can decide in two weeks

Additionally, I successfully replaced the camera in my phone and here are this weeks progress photo updates


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

You look great hun, Think u looked good before the strip also 

Rear shots are a must for the UK-M Pervs "Its the rulez according to Verno" as i had to send him personal ones to be allowed onto UK-M


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Zahaffi said:


> I wanted to compete at the end of August, but I personally feel like I won't be conditioned enough so it may be the case that I'm aiming for an early September show instead  Coach said we can decide in two weeks
> 
> Additionally, I successfully replaced the camera in my phone and here are this weeks progress photo updates


Looking great,good work


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Verno said:


> I think I'm in love :wub:
> 
> Sorry @FelonE your binned mate!
> 
> welcome to UK-m :thumb


That first pick had a Billie Piper flare to it, didn't it


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Zahaffi said:


> Hi everyone ! Sorry for the delayed update this week. I unfortunately dropped my mobile phone on the kitchen floor and it shattered into a million and one pieces. I've successfully fixed it but accidentally disconnected the front and back facing cameras in the process. I'm awaiting the new parts in the post but have been left with no method to take my progress photos- (my friend snapped this shot while she was at my house) so this weeks update won't include any progress photos (Trust me my coach isn't impressed by the lack of progress photos either)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love Ms.Marvel. Been tryin to talk to the wife into a con (been tryin to get her to compete too)

Great costume. Get somebody to vinyl that gold on :thumb:

On a side note, at our shows where I am Shannon Meteraud is one of the judges. Don't know if you know who she is.


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

GaryMatt said:


> Love Ms.Marvel. Been tryin to talk to the wife into a con (been tryin to get her to compete too)
> 
> Great costume. Get somebody to vinyl that gold on :thumb:
> 
> On a side note, at our shows where I am Shannon Meteraud is one of the judges. Don't know if you know who she is.


I have some special holographic gold Lycra that I'm sewing on the front. After sewing my competition suits, Lycra has become my new favourite fabric, its so stretchy and bouncy and fun to sew


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

arcticfox said:


> You look great hun, Think u looked good before the strip also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn right you still need waxing though :devil2:



GaryMatt said:


> That first pick had a Billie Piper flare to it, didn't it


Is that really the sort of thing you want to own up to knowing though :whistling:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Zahaffi said:


> I have some special holographic gold Lycra that I'm sewing on the front. After sewing my competition suits, Lycra has become my new favourite fabric, its so stretchy and bouncy and fun to sew


These "costumes" can't be easy to make can they?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Zahaffi said:


> I have some special holographic gold Lycra that I'm sewing on the front. After sewing my competition suits, Lycra has become my new favourite fabric, its so stretchy and bouncy and fun to sew


These "costumes" can't be easy to make can they?


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Verno said:


> Damn right you still need waxing though :devil2:
> 
> Is that really the sort of thing you want to own up to knowing though :whistling:


I been a Billie fanatic for almost 2 decades now. I'm a yank, I should get points for known that.



Zahaffi said:


> I have some special holographic gold Lycra that I'm sewing on the front. After sewing my competition suits, Lycra has become my new favourite fabric, its so stretchy and bouncy and fun to sew


You MADE your own suit? That is some next level sh!t!

Good job!


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

GaryMatt said:


> I been a Billie fanatic for almost 2 decades now. I'm a yank, I should get points for known that.
> 
> You MADE your own suit? That is some next level sh!t!
> 
> Good job!


I made two suits - one in red and one in blue - I think I posted two photos on page one, I haven't finished rhinestoning them yet though so I wont post any photos until theyre officially complete 

As for the costume - thats for the costume masquerade on stage at Manchester Comic Con this Saturday. I'm not going to lie, I enjoy being on stage in front of people, its the second time I've entered the masquerade but the first time I entered it was before bodybuilding when I was a skinny teenager  Now I'll be a badass muscular Ms. marvel. I'm actually finishing the costume off tonight so Maybe I'll be posting photos of the finished article tomorrow


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Zahaffi said:


> I made two suits - one in red and one in blue - I think I posted two photos on page one, I haven't finished rhinestoning them yet though so I wont post any photos until theyre officially complete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appologies I meant costumes and suits. I'm a little ignorant to all the comp stuff 

Maybe posting photos tomorrow? Ah c'mon, don't leave me hanging lol!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

GaryMatt said:


> I been a Billie fanatic for almost 2 decades now. I'm a yank, I should get points for known that.


I gave you a "like" so there's one point at least


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

I haven't sewn the red belt on yet - hence why its so wide, its going to be sewn in a tube shape into a sash. Gloves are in production, opting for long black socks since I couldnt find stripper heels in time


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Stayed up until 3am last night to finish my costume for tomorrow  Wish me luck at comic con tomorrow - Also this has totally sidetracked from my comp prep diary but oh well hehehe


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Zahaffi said:


> Stayed up until 3am last night to finish my costume for tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck for tomorrow!!

Theres gonna be a lot of dribbling nerds knocking about ...........bit like here really lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck! :thumb you look really lovely......


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Zahaffi said:


> Stayed up until 3am last night to finish my costume for tomorrow  Wish me luck at comic con tomorrow - Also this has totally sidetracked from my comp prep diary but oh well hehehe
> 
> View attachment 112988


WOW good luck :wub: Lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Can we see the back please


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

some good progress in your recent photos, can definately see the difference from the earlier photos.

Looking good. great costume too.


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/bzoOrAQ.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/bwXY5OQ.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/ObISoq2.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/I5mt1hz.jpg


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Marry me


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking good girl


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> http://i.imgur.com/bzoOrAQ.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/bwXY5OQ.jpg
> 
> ...


If there was a nuclear apocalypse where only Jessica Alba and I survived and we were tasked with repopulating the world I would kill myself rather than force myself to fornicate with her because I know that our offspring would look like leprosy stricken monstrosities compared to the potential ones that could be made by a heavenly blessed beauty like yourself :lol:


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Delayed update:

http://i.imgur.com/ACtdmO6.jpg - progress photo (Not sure why my pc doesn't automatically add the image in any more but oh well)

Sorry for the delayed update. So this week, very little changed in terms of dieting. I had my lunch time walnuts taken away *Sad times* but my weight is still dropping very fast so my coach felt it was unnecessary to go over board. My abs are finally starting to pop out and I feel great! My posing instructor has been on holiday so I didn't have classes this week but I carried on posing in the mornings after my gym sessions.

I am now weighing 62.6kg (138lbs). I've gotten sick twice this in the last 10 days - One was some dodgey fish and this week is a really sore throat - which I think came from being in a convention hall with 20,000 people. The scaled dropped 4.1lbs this week but my coach thinks I will have lost a lot of water since I cut my caffeine intake down. However, I do look noticable leaner (at least I think so). My strength in training has dropped, I get fatigued a bit quicker than usual but I still power through and drag myself on the stair machine after. Coach is now taking my weight measurements daily to watch my weight incase its dropping too fast.

On top of that - My lovely work place gave me a week off to catch up on week and rest- I think they noticed dieting was getting a bit too much so they let me have the week off and dropped my hours for when i return until I finish competing. I work in a bar on nights so as you can imagine it can be a killer but now I will have 3 days off a week which means I can look after myself a bit more, make sure i get enough rest but also start re-scheduling more photoshoot weekly. After the last week ones I did, I had more photographers approaching me for collab projects which I'm really excited about!

s**t went major a-wol after the convention, I woke up on the front of loads of nerdy blogs and on the front page of imgur. So I was mega delayed updating here - buit long story short I;ve now made some AMAZING connections (videographers, lighting, photographers etc) and we're all teaming up for collab projects and VLOGGING- it's all getting really exciting!
https://instagram.com/saffronsheriff/

love saffy


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

> If there was a nuclear apocalypse where only Jessica Alba and I survived and we were tasked with repopulating the world I would kill myself rather than force myself to fornicate with her because I know that our offspring would look like leprosy stricken monstrosities compared to the potential ones that could be made by a heavenly blessed beauty like yourself :lol:


Wow - ^^^THIS^^^ - Noice!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

> s**t went major a-wol after the convention, I woke up on the front of loads of nerdy blogs and on the front page of imgur. So I was mega delayed updating here - buit long story short I;ve now made some AMAZING connections (videographers, lighting, photographers etc) and we're all teaming up for collab projects and VLOGGING- it's all getting really exciting!
> https://instagram.com/saffronsheriff/
> 
> love saffy


You take more solo selfies than anyone I've ever seen, but you very shagble so I guess you have my blessing to carry on. :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> [IMG alt="DAedThL.jpg"]https://www....7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]


Looking fantastic.... Have a well deserve rest


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

> If there was a nuclear apocalypse where only Jessica Alba and I survived and we were tasked with repopulating the world I would kill myself rather than force myself to fornicate with her because I know that our offspring would look like leprosy stricken monstrosities compared to the potential ones that could be made by a heavenly blessed beauty like yourself :lol:


Lol


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Archaic said:


> You take more solo selfies than anyone I've ever seen, but you very shagble so I guess you have my blessing to carry on. :thumbup1:


well... whats the point of talking about comp prep if I#m not showing my progress ^.=?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Zahaffi said:


> well... whats the point of talking about comp prep if I#m not showing my progress ^.=?


This does not mean ANYTHING without rear shots ????


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Zahaffi said:


> e... whats the point of talking about comp prep if I#m not showing my progressnl ^.=?


First off, I was referring to the instagram.

But, Joining a forum is a like joining a community - it's an interactive experience.

A journal within the forum is an open personal diary of your progression. People then comment, get involved, spend some of their personal time reading and caring what you have to say.

We're 3 pages in and the only acknowledgment of reply you've made to anybody that has posted to you, is to mine - as it briefly hit on a sore nerve you carry partaking to narcissism.

Not having a go, just saying.

You do look great BTW and I wish you my best.


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Archaic said:


> First off, I was referring to the instagram.
> 
> But, Joining a forum is a like joining a community - it's an interactive experience.
> 
> ...


oh yeh, Im super bad for my instagram selfies hehehe -guilty- I love it I wont lie, I put my hands up XD


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

(also I wasn't upset, thats why I put a winky face, I was teasing heh ^.=


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Check in date:

I'm now weighing in at 135.5lbs. I haven't been this light in a long time! Oh my gosh, you have no idea how excited I am! Here's my progress photos.

Front pose http://i.imgur.com/9bXEGO2.jpg

Back pose: http://i.imgur.com/GsL953H.jpg

Side pose: http://i.imgur.com/CUY12li.jpg

and one where you can better see my stomach in the slight: http://i.imgur.com/9OHVHmr.jpg and http://i.imgur.com/9OHVHmr.jpg

The week off work has made a HUGE impact. I feel so well rested and energetic again. I still have the weekend off which I'm using to catch up on school work.

I feel like everything is getting a bit mental and out of my control, I've managed to gain a long list of photographers who are waiting to shoot me, (theres now 25 @[email protected] ) I'm doing the first shoot this Wednesday with one guy so I'll share the photos when I'm done. It's really difficult to keep reading all the messages I'm getting through social networking while focusing on writing my law paper- so it's stressing me out a little bit. Its hard not to get distracted!

The thing I've noticed the most so far is that It kind of feels like the leaner I get, the easier the dieting is to do. I never seemed to get hunger pains and feel like I'm starving - I've seen a lot of people complain on comp prep how hungry they are but I have yet to experience it- there are odd occasions at night time when I've finished my yoghurt and I've felt like "is that it?" but I wouldn't describe it as unbareable or anything. I have noticed that the more I start to look good, the less the diet seems to bother me. I feel like in terms of dieting, I've got the swing of it, it came pretty easily for me and now it's like a reflex.

Training can be difficult though, I feel fine ooutside the gym when I'm sat at my computer researching but when it comes to the gym, about 20 minutes in I feel fatigued. I've noticed that it's far far easier for me to keep my weights heavy when I'm using isolation exercises than compound movements. Compounds seem to drain me instantly but isolates I can hammer home until I've done all my sets.

zaf x


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Well done looking great. Good luck with the shoots.


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@arcticfox !!!! :drool:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Frandeman said:


>


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

From my shoot yesterday


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

From another set also


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Very nice looking lovely.


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Check in

137lbs. My waist is down to 26 inches now. Gym routine remained the same. I had all my red meat replaced with fish this week and my yoghurt replaced with a protein shake, The first few days were a nightmare but now I feel perfectly fine.

5 weeks to go until the show I want to do.

Emotionally - stable as f**k. My food swings have completely calmed down. I'm a hell of a lot more mellow

Physically :I am very drained and tired and mellow. I'm in a constant state of 'not-give-a-f**k'. I felt very stressy all the time last week, constantly rushed for time, this week I legitimately don't seem to care about anything. I'm sleeping a lot more these days too but I don't feel depressed or sad, most the times I don't even feel hungry, just incredibly content with life. I often host travellors, I've been taking them sightseeing around the city. I noticed I have to stop every 30 minutes to rest because I get tired so easily now.










I made friends with a really cool photographer (the one who did the images I posted in the last few replies) - he sends me a few more images from time to time. They are really freaking amazeballs - here are 2 more



















I made some amazing connections this week with old friends I knew from high school who are now designers and things, They have been helping me create a blog. Its super amazeballs. Here's a snap of what we've been doing!

https://www.facebook.com/SaffronSheriff










I've been sewing my competition suit religiously. I keep re-doing it a few times, I want it to be absolutely perfect, just the way I envisioned it. Will post an update when its all sewn and decorated with me in  But Its blue and sparkley and I'm in love with it!!!!!

Also Made a great connection with a videographer who is going to work on some DLB style gym videos of my workouts and things- hes really good at his trade and he wants to help me for free too-

-rushed off my feet a little bit as you can imagine

love Zaaaaaaaaaapheeeee


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Zahaffi said:


> Check in
> 
> 137lbs. My waist is down to 26 inches now. Gym routine remained the same. I had all my red meat replaced with fish this week and my yoghurt replaced with a protein shake, The first few days were a nightmare but now I feel perfectly fine.
> 
> ...


I'd feel way more on point if I sewed my own board shorts for competitions. Of course, I'd prolly be the only one in burlap, lap.


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

GaryMatt said:


> I'd feel way more on point if I sewed my own board shorts for competitions. Of course, I'd prolly be the only one in burlap, lap.


If you look very closely on some of my photos, you can see a long scratch on my stomach and one on left leg. I've been pinning the costume together to try to on before I sew it to make sure the cut is perfect for my body but I keep taking chunks off my skin in the process tehehehehe

Hurts like a bitch!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I have zoomed in all over these photos and seen said nail marks


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Zahaffi said:


> If you look very closely on some of my photos, you can see a long scratch on my stomach and one on left leg. I've been pinning the costume together to try to on before I sew it to make sure the cut is perfect for my body but I keep taking chunks off my skin in the process tehehehehe
> Hurts like a bitch!


Lmao, if you're a billie piper fan we're gonna have to look at our family tree, lol.

That sense of humor doe...You on IG?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Some of the replies in here are hilarious.


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

GaryMatt said:


> Lmao, if you're a billie piper fan we're gonna have to look at our family tree, lol.
> 
> That sense of humor doe...You on IG?


I am on EEEEeverything. Legit

https://instagram.com/saffronsheriff/
https://facebook.com/saffronsheriff/

https://twitter.com/Saffronsheriff

https://www.youtube.com/c/SaffronSheriff

I am the queen of social media 8)


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

@harrison come have a look mate...
You look great Zahaffi


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> @harrison come have a look mate...
> You look great Zahaffi


Thank you so much!
Prep took a really bad turn this week for me. I almost called it quits.

I had the worst week ever, I found out I've had some huge identity fraud (its been going on for years- (fake credit cards, lots of things bought on credit) in my name this week, on top of it I lost my job and my boyfriend. I'm currently living on my dads sofa for the rest of comp prep! ... *yay*

Since I'm making all my own costume and things and don't need much money for my current diet, I decided to solider on for the last 5 weeks. My dad is really picking up the slack and he's been dragging me to the gym, helping me cook my food. It's been very emotional and difficult week


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> @harrison come have a look mate...
> You look great Zahaffi


think someone has a crush............


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Zahaffi said:


> Thank you so much!Prep took a really bad turn this week for me. I almost called it quits.
> 
> I had the worst week ever, I found out I've had some huge identity fraud (its been going on for years- (fake credit cards, lots of things bought on credit) in my name this week, on top of it I lost my job and my boyfriend. I'm currently living on my dads sofa for the rest of comp prep! ... *yay*
> 
> Since I'm making all my own costume and things and don't need much money for my current diet, I decided to solider on for the last 5 weeks. My dad is really picking up the slack and he's been dragging me to the gym, helping me cook my food. It's been very emotional and difficult week


Sad to hear that, hope everything will be okay!

Now your on hear i am sure you will have a new boyfriend in a few days


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Thank you so much!
> Prep took a really bad turn this week for me. I almost called it quits.
> 
> I had the worst week ever, I found out I've had some huge identity fraud (its been going on for years- (fake credit cards, lots of things bought on credit) in my name this week, on top of it I lost my job and my boyfriend. I'm currently living on my dads sofa for the rest of comp prep! ... *yay*
> ...


Wow, these things are sent to test us and sounds like your winning..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Thank you so much!
> Prep took a really bad turn this week for me. I almost called it quits.
> 
> I had the worst week ever, I found out I've had some huge identity fraud (its been going on for years- (fake credit cards, lots of things bought on credit) in my name this week, on top of it I lost my job and my boyfriend. I'm currently living on my dads sofa for the rest of comp prep! ... *yay*
> ...


You done really well with all that s**t happening at same time...
You just need a bodybuilder man that can cook


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> think someone has a crush............


And who wouldn't mate...^_^


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Zahaffi said:


> Thank you so much!Prep took a really bad turn this week for me. I almost called it quits.
> 
> I had the worst week ever, I found out I've had some huge identity fraud (its been going on for years- (fake credit cards, lots of things bought on credit) in my name this week, on top of it I lost my job and my boyfriend. I'm currently living on my dads sofa for the rest of comp prep! ... *yay*
> 
> Since I'm making all my own costume and things and don't need much money for my current diet, I decided to solider on for the last 5 weeks. My dad is really picking up the slack and he's been dragging me to the gym, helping me cook my food. It's been very emotional and difficult week


Well if you're ever in need of somewhere to kip.....

Just sayin............ :innocent:



Frandeman said:


> And who wouldn't mate...^_^


too friggin right!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> think someone has a crush............


I was used to pinky in ukm...
This is an upgrade mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> I was used to pinky in ukm...
> 
> This is an upgrade mate


LOL!


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Hehehehe, Thanks Guys. It's been a very difficult week.

On the one hand I've been completely flooded and overloaded with personal life problems and then on the over hand I've had so much positive things happen with all the photographers and videographers constantly wanting to work with me. I simultaneously feel amazing and s**t at the same time. I'll probably post my next check in next Saturday - skipping this week, not really feeling it


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey hey guys!
Things started looking up for me this week! I'm super excited because today I was working with a local videographer who has worked with some big names! Anyway, he contacted me about making a bodybuilding style video (Like Dana Lynn Bai ) B) Today we spent 4 hours inside my favourite gym in Manchester filming it! It was so long and tiring and I was so zombiefied afterwards! But I wont lie, it was just the pick me up I needed.

I also have two more shoots pencilled in for next week - One guy wants to make a single portrait of me for his photography project collection of sporty women, He was showing me the rugby girls and football girls he has, I'm his first bodybuilder girl. It should be fun anyway!

Next week I'm heading off camping in the Lake District to catch the early morning sunrise Twilight hours for a swim wear shoot- excited but not pleased about having to sleep in a cold tent with such low fat hehehe

anyway, here are two photos from today. We did a small photoshoot after the workout since I was all pumped up and it was all super cool and exciting and as you can probably read I'm still a little hyper from the rush of today ehehheeh


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Also my abs are pretty chill right now. I don't know why people complain so much about prep, I'm having more fun this summer than I've ever had!!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Zahaffi said:


> Hey hey guys!
> Things started looking up for me this week! I'm super excited because today I was working with a local videographer who has worked with some big names! Anyway, he contacted me about making a bodybuilding style video (Like Dana Lynn Bai ) B) Today we spent 4 hours inside my favourite gym in Manchester filming it! It was so long and tiring and I was so zombiefied afterwards! But I wont lie, it was just the pick me up I needed.
> 
> I also have two more shoots pencilled in for next week - One guy wants to make a single portrait of me for his photography project collection of sporty women, He was showing me the rugby girls and football girls he has, I'm his first bodybuilder girl. It should be fun anyway!
> ...


what gym in manchester zahaffi?


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

A1243R said:


> what gym in manchester zahaffi?


flex n tone, my coach and I went there to workout together (long distance coaching but we meet up every so often)  it's the most highly equipment gym I've ever seen and the owners are absolute sweethearts! I utterly fell in love with the gym and I've been shooting there s lot recently, I was pretty impressed with the owners attitudes as well/ I've never met people as polite as them before!!! Seriously down to earth kind hearted guys


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Zahaffi said:


> flex n tone, my coach and I went there to workout together (long distance coaching but we meet up every so often)  it's the most highly equipment gym I've ever seen and the owners are absolute sweethearts! I utterly fell in love with the gym and I've been shooting there s lot recently, I was pretty impressed with the owners attitudes as well/ I've never met people as polite as them before!!! Seriously down to earth kind hearted guys


In Salford? The big tall building with Flex and Tone on the roof :lol: Its good isnt it! Got some real hardcore lads in there!


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Slight update

I spent so much time cooking, Way more time than I want to be doing. It's not an issue during the holidays since I have more free time but when I'm at university - it drains a lot of my study time.

At the same time I don't really want to give up my healthily lifestyle and opt for convenience food. Dad and I sat down and had a think and eventually came up with the idea of spending a few days in our home made kitchen factory creating 14 weeks (a whole terms worth) of healthily ready meals. We're on the look out for a freezer I can put in my bedroom since I'm basically going to have ready meals coming out of my ears.

So before I go back to university, we're taking a trip to the wholesalers and were are turning the kitchen into a miniature food factory. We sat and did the maths for various types of meals and ended up with the shopping list of 20kg kilos of chicken, 10kg Lean beef , 10kg Fish, 5kg Sweet potatoes, 20kg Tila bag of rice, 3kg of oats, a bazillion zip lock bags. I excluded the 10kg of Greek Yoghurt (700g a week) and Fresh veg that I would need to buy and when we finally did the maths, it worked out at £16.80 a week.

I'm pretty excited because I've cooked ready meals before, but never more than a weeks worth so creating 14 whole freaking weeks of food is going to be utterly insane!


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Also I'm going to throw a shameless plug here:

My first yutube video won't be ready for a while since the Videographer will be editing it but if any of you are interested in seeing it, I'll be posting it here when it's ready.

https://www.facebook.com/SaffronSheriff

My website should be going online soon as well. 2 more weeks I'm hoping so I'm super excited!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sounds like a good idea! £16.80 a week is feck all really!

What UNI are you at?


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Sounds like a good idea! £16.80 a week is feck all really!
> 
> What UNI are you at?


Lancs- Final year, LLB Law. I studied for a year in political science in Germany and I also studied for a year at York in International relations. I'm moving to Denmark 2016 to start my Masters degree so I'll be there until August 2018 if I manage to get the scholarships and bank loan I need *touch wood if nothing goes wrong*. Alternatively, I'll be delaying my masters for a year while I scrap pennies together working and living in Manchester- we will see


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Zahaffi said:


> Lancs- Final year, LLB Law. I studied for a year in political science in Germany and I also studied for a year at York in International relations. I'm moving to Denmark 2016 to start my Masters degree so I'll be there until August 2018 if I manage to get the scholarships and bank loan I need *touch wood if nothing goes wrong*. Alternatively, I'll be delaying my masters for a year while I scrap pennies together working and living in Manchester- we will see


Are you a manchester born and bred girl then?

So you live in preston uni time then?

Why the move to denmark if you dont mind me asking? The Scholarship?


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Are you a manchester born and bred girl then?
> 
> So you live in preston uni time then?
> 
> Why the move to denmark if you dont mind me asking? The Scholarship?


No Lancaster University not the University of Lancashire. I wasn't raised in Manchester, my father lives here but I actually only just met him last year. I wasn't raised anywhere, I spent a lot of time moving around as a child, I spent some time living with my mum, with my grandma, in foster care and so forth. I ultimately ended up living with my mother during my teens but left home at 18 and ended up in York and then Germany. I really liked the European way of living, there was less of a social divide and I felt more of a human being rather than lower class there. I had zero intentions of returning to the UK at this point but eventually I realised I needed a degree if I wanted a decent career so I returned to the UK at 21 and began a law degree. I spent my first year of my law degree homeless- when I returned from Germany I fell into a glitch with Student finance and received no funding for the whole year. The university eventually homed me over Christmas with hardship grants since snow was falling and it was super cold. Education has pretty much been supporting me my whole life, through EMA, Grants, Sponsorships that I feel really comfortable in this kind of atmosphere so it feels natural for me to want to go on to do a masters degree. However because I have zero financial backing,i can't afford to stay in the UK to study so I researched all the Universities I can study at for free in the Field I want to do. So far my options are Copenhagen(Denmark), Bregen(Norway) and Cologne(Germany).

It's unlikely I will get scholarships since my grades are bordering on average due to my dyslexia, it upsets me a lot since I constantly set myself high unrealistic standards. It didn't help that I spent my first and second year working 3 jobs to squirrel money away for all the hobbies I do. I met my dad after the first summer back In England and he invited me to live with me for the holidays and it helped me save up some money so I don't have to work my final year. This is my second holiday living with him, he's a really cool guy and has been helping support me through the rest of the degree.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Zahaffi said:


> No Lancaster University not the University of Lancashire. I wasn't raised in Manchester, my father lives here but I actually only just met him last year. I wasn't raised anywhere, I spent a lot of time moving around as a child, I spent some time living with my mum, with my grandma, in foster care and so forth. I ultimately ended up living with my mother during my teens but left home at 18 and ended up in York and then Germany. I really liked the European way of living, there was less of a social divide and I felt more of a human being rather than lower class there. I had zero intentions of returning to the UK at this point but eventually I realised I needed a degree if I wanted a decent career so I returned to the UK at 21 and began a law degree. I spent my first year of my law degree homeless- when I returned from Germany I fell into a glitch with Student finance and received no funding for the whole year. The university eventually homed me over Christmas with hardship grants since snow was falling and it was super cold. Education has pretty much been supporting me my whole life, through EMA, Grants, Sponsorships that I feel really comfortable in this kind of atmosphere so it feels natural for me to want to go on to do a masters degree. However because I have zero financial backing,i can't afford to stay in the UK to study so I researched all the Universities I can study at for free in the Field I want to do. So far my options are Copenhagen(Denmark), Bregen(Norway) and Cologne(Germany).
> 
> It's unlikely I will get scholarships since my grades are bordering on average due to my dyslexia, it upsets me a lot since I constantly set myself high unrealistic standards. It didn't help that I spent my first and second year working 3 jobs to squirrel money away for all the hobbies I do. I met my dad after the first summer back In England and he invited me to live with me for the holidays and it helped me save up some money so I don't have to work my final year. This is my second holiday living with him, he's a really cool guy and has been helping support me through the rest of the degree.


Hey sounds like things are looking up for you :thumb: Lancaster is a good UNI. Funnily enough im working with someone who has just left Lancaster Uni working in the capital programmes team.

Glad you have met your Dad as well!

Im sure youll do well in the fitness industry or Law if thats your route to go down!


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Hey sounds like things are looking up for you :thumb: Lancaster is a good UNI. Funnily enough im working with someone who has just left Lancaster Uni working in the capital programmes team.
> 
> Glad you have met your Dad as well!
> 
> Im sure youll do well in the fitness industry or Law if thats your route to go down!


The fitness stuff is and always will be just a hobby, from a financial perspective, it would be a very stupid investment to choose fitness over Law- but its a hobby I enjoy very much nontheless


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Zahaffi said:


>


Nice to see you on here saff! I've followed you on insta for a while and your progress particularly in the last few months has been pretty damn good!


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

ryda said:


> Nice to see you on here saff! I've followed you on insta for a while and your progress particularly in the last few months has been pretty damn good!


Thanks  I think I haven't made much progress, I think I just got less fat so it looks like progress. I was pretty much forever bulk before XD


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Zahaffi said:


> Thanks  I think I haven't made much progress, I think I just got less fat so it looks like progress. I was pretty much forever bulk before XD


Lol tbh yeh but that's still progress so stop knockin yourself haha  we all love a good bulk coz it's so damn easy! Cuttin is a nightmare I stay strict for like 3 weeks then just lose it all haha so you've done pretty well


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

ryda said:


> Lol tbh yeh but that's still progress so stop knockin yourself haha  we all love a good bulk coz it's so damn easy! Cuttin is a nightmare I stay strict for like 3 weeks then just lose it all haha so you've done pretty well


I honestly feel like I haven't had much trouble dieting, I'm all or nothing so as long as I stay 100% strict I don't think I'll have any issues. The thing that worries me is reverse dieting. I'm not looking forward to that at all, because it's going to be the same level of hunger without an immediate goal so I can forsee a few f**k ups


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Lovely


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Been off flopping around in front of the camera like a poser again heheheh


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking great arent you... getting leaner and leaner


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Looking great arent you... getting leaner and leaner


slowly! Last week was a big mind F-. I came really close to throwing my hat in because of everything that went wrong. Then I decided to carry on for 10 more days full effort and if I wanted to quit then I would- but obviously after 10 days I felt a lot different hehehe , I'm managed to get back on the fat loss wagon these week and full steam ahead! Small bump in the road ^-^


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Zahaffi said:


> slowly! Last week was a big mind F-. I came really close to throwing my hat in because of everything that went wrong. Then I decided to carry on for 10 more days full effort and if I wanted to quit then I would- but obviously after 10 days I felt a lot different hehehe , I'm managed to get back on the fat loss wagon these week and full steam ahead! Small bump in the road ^-^


We all have small bumps when dieting, its not easy especially when life gets in the way!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking ace! I always find the mental side of dieting etc more difficult than the actual physical side of things, great that you've cracked on though, well done for powering on! :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cutting is a headfvck. Sometimes it feels like you're doing everything you can and nothings happening, just gotta keep going.

Looking great btw


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Keeks said:


> Looking ace! I always find the mental side of dieting etc more difficult than the actual physical side of things, great that you've cracked on though, well done for powering on! :thumbup1:





FelonE said:


> Cutting is a headfvck. Sometimes it feels like you're doing everything you can and nothings happening, just gotta keep going.
> 
> Looking great btw


Thanks guys  I think the life stuff was pretty heavy to deal with normally, and 20x worse under dieting for sure. I feel like I've rebounded pretty well! Trying to crack out with a paper thats due in in 2 weeks so my days have been spent quietly in the library between the gym- I think the peace and quiet of books has certainly helped me focus on competing by not focusing on it at all- if that makes sense ?


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

another photographer asked me to do a shoot ^^ I think this might be my favourite one


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Your torso looks spot on. :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Zahaffi said:


> another photographer asked me to do a shoot ^^ I think this might be my favourite one
> 
> View attachment 113969


Nice.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

If a man posts a pic of this nature online he's called a vain cvnt who loves himself in my personal experience......jus sayin

SickC Approved


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> If a man posts a pic of this nature online he's called a vain cvnt who loves himself in my personal experience......jus sayin
> 
> SickC Approved


Part of being an Adult is recognising gender norms that exist in our society. so Yes, there is some truth in your statement however women equally can not participate in other male dominated norms. For example, ye ole classic If a women sleeps with many guys she is called a slut. C'Est La Vie


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Looking good Zahaffi.

If you got it, flaunt it......No point in being a shrinking violet life is to short. Enjoy it while you can.....Good on ya girl.

The hard work is paying off :thumbup1:


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Checking in- I skipped check in last week but here's an update!!!

I decided not to step on the scales this week. TMI- women reasons- I normally put on 3kg during this time and well, being a girl I'll just freak out about it The scales before my period were at 63kg but I had started holding water by then so I'm not sure how accurate it is. Coach told me just wait until it ended before sending him my updated weight.

We added 10 minutes of cardio to my timetable - normally I do the stepper, but now after ive done my step, I do 10 minutes of rowing 'sprints' - as sprinty as arms can be anyway!
I hate checking in this time of the month because I find it really difficult to tell if any progress has happened but here are the shots of my current body


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Also heres another photo from another photographer. He's been working on a sport portrait project - taking photographs of women in there sporting environments and things- he sked to do a portrait of my face 'in my own environment' so we took this inside the gym


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Looking good Zahaffi.
> 
> If you got it, flaunt it......No point in being a shrinking violet life is to short. Enjoy it while you can.....Good on ya girl.
> 
> The hard work is paying off :thumbup1:


;D life is short. post a selfie- Ashley Madison


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Dirty old man in da house


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Zahaffi said:


> Part of being an Adult is recognising gender norms that exist in our society. so Yes, there is some truth in your statement however women equally can not participate in other male dominated norms. For example, ye ole classic If a women sleeps with many guys she is called a slut. C'Est La Vie


You seem much fatter in these more recent pics. What happened?


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> You seem much fatter in these more recent pics. What happened?


Well SickCurrent, Let me take you on a journey !The wonderful journey of menstruation and it begins my friend, with the tampon.


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> You seem much fatter in these more recent pics. What happened?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

10/10 glutes though imo


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Dirty old man in da house


 :nono: There are no sexual undertones in my post fella, Its all in your dirty little mind. I have commented on the progress and hard work which is evident. Why work so hard to hide away. This young lady is a similar age to my daughter so please grow up and show a little respect.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Natty Steve'o said:


> This young lady is a similar age to my daughter


Case closed lolz


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Case closed lolz


Your far to immature to understand. ^_^


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

The jimmie rustling in this thread is strong. top keks


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Your far to immature to understand. ^_^


Understand what....Grooming?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Looking good as always hun, I commented on a pic of yours on facebook


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Great progress!


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

thanks everyone ^^


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Back shoot will be with me all day

Thanks


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Snap shot from the gym video I've been making with a videographer in Manchester  Super excited


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Zahaffi said:


> Well SickCurrent, Let me take you on a journey !The wonderful journey of menstruation and it begins my friend, with the tampon.


Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Zahaffi said:


> Snap shot from the gym video I've been making with a videographer in Manchester  Super excited
> 
> View attachment 114161


I live about 10 mins from Manchester city center. I'd love a session with you. We could go to the gym after :whistling:


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

PaulB said:


> I live about 10 mins from Manchester city center. I'd love a session with you. We could go to the gym after :whistling:






 ;D


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

PaulB said:


> I live about 10 mins from Manchester city center. I'd love a session with you. We could go to the gym after :whistling:


I keep asking her to mate but she ignore me, GOOD LUCK hahahaha


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Zahaffi said:


> Snap shot from the gym video I've been making with a videographer in Manchester  Super excited
> 
> View attachment 114161


Stunning pic


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Zahaffi said:


> ;D


Lol. Ok, I can take a massive hint.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Zahaffi said:


> ;D


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Zahaffi said:


> ;D


PMSL


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Zahaffi said:


> I haven't sewn the red belt on yet - hence why its so wide, its going to be sewn in a tube shape into a sash. Gloves are in production, opting for long black socks since I couldnt find stripper heels in time
> 
> View attachment 112975


looking hot, oh and good work great transformation


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Now sat at 52.3kg


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

I think I'm doing something wrong with my posing though- when I don't flex I look more defined than when I do flex


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Like I look less like a bodybuilder in the mandatory poses but when I'm stood normally I look so ripped :/


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Also here's an update on the bikini I'm sewing


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Down another half a kilo. utterly brain dead and mind fudged. Spending most of my time sleeping outside of training. Computing is hard. Celery is my best friend. I hate asparagus now


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Dad leaves his food lying around the kitchen. I casually reminded him not to









Also Still hanging around with photographers being vain


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Didn't get a single call out-

things I'll change up next time

-my posing kept slipping

-I forgot to stay tight in the background

-I forgot to smile more than I should

-I think I need to learn better pump up techniques

-my make up was crap

-my front pose was aweful

things I like

-I liked my side poses

-hair was pretty swag


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Here's the day's events in pictures


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Well, I guess my comp prep diary is officially closed

see you all later

saffy xxxxxx


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Well done, Excellent journal. Looking forwards to your next one :thumb:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Well done Saffy. Some good pictures and its nice to see your dad supporting you!

Your right that your hair looked good and i dont think any of the bad things will take that much work just practice... pump up is important!

Well done... time to chill out now


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome pics, well done. :thumbup1: Every comp is a learning curve, all good experience for the next one and each and every time, you'll pick something up and know what you want to do different next time.

Enjoy the chill out now.


----------



## Zahaffi (Jul 13, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Well done, Excellent journal. Looking forwards to your next one :thumb:


THANKYOU ❤❤❤❤

And THANKYOU everyone ❤


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Great Log and Great Results  Well done!


----------

